# Autumn Assortment rides 23/9



## redfox (14 Sep 2007)

Three rides 50KM, 100KM and 200KM, starting from Ruislip on Sunday the 23rd. 

I'm planning to do the 200 and have mapped out the route on Bikely if anyone is interested.

Anyone here doing any of them?


----------

